# What We Talk About When We Talk About Wolf Gang



## Waka Flocka Flame (Sep 11, 2011)

Odd Future
Wolf Gang
Kill Them _All_

How does one begin to quantify the harm (or catharsis) provoked by Odd Future's music? In some ways it perfectly summarizes the exhausted spirit of 2011: unheard amounts of aggression, wanton violence directed at whatever poor sap stands in the way of a good time/getting fucked up/banging, as well as a healthy dose of irony to mask the genuine pain that lurks behind the verses. Surely Tyler, The Creator's receiving a VMA is a cynical appeal to "youth" on the part of MTV (For a conglomerate that in 2 short years turned the home of _Wonder Showzen_ into a dumping ground barely surpassed by the ghastly corpse of G4/Tech TV this is not a shock)? 

Summary attention focused on Tyler's lyrics, rife with lines about rape, murder, and nihilism (Not provided in a glossy _Law & Order_ package. That would be wholesome). For a relatively young and nubile celebrity Tyler comes off as rightfully conflicted despite achieving his aspirations for fame. Reading his responses on various social networking sites should be enough to humanize him as his personality swings between self-chastisement (Ian Curtis as idol, his half-serious [?] pronouncement to commit suicide at age 25) and manic energy (Live performances getting out of control, constant vulgar joking). He seems more real than a pop star like Lady Gaga or Katy Perry, upon whom the critical hammer seems less likely to fall.

Why is that? Gaga's schtick has always fallen short of Madonna, though one can give her effort for trying. Her male "alter-ego" that attended the VMAs smacks of a olive branch extended to the "butch" lesbian/drag king contingent (Aside: I love you all ) but underneath it the pose is artifice. _Born This Way_ may as well be "Gaga-empowering" for all of the good it does the modern QUILTBAG movement (Look it up). When one uses what is in a majority of cases a slur (chola) to boost their crusade for equality, it inspires an uncomfortable silence. Was it not already agreed upon that slurs can be empowering only in the hands of those that it oppresses? I wouldn't think of shouting "Tranny Pride" unless I were transitioning or otherwise going through a process of queering my own gender. To Gaga, the gay male is the penultimate in "equality". Intersectionality is an un-thought. 

The less time accorded to Katy Perry the better. Christian singer-songwriter undergoes "amazing" re-branding and takes on the characteristics of a shaved ice cone: perfect for coating in bright colors of syrup. _I Kissed A Girl_ posits lesbianism as a bold re-enforcement of heteronormativity. _Ur So Gay_... If her "LGBT-support" were a building it would be a Black Republican HQ made of recycled "Whites Only" signs. Marriage to Russell Brand is not punishment enough.

Which brings us back around to Tyler. He makes no claims to anything but his own success and messing around. His songs are, as he puts it, "fucking fiction" and his pedigree is within reach of the average listener. His lyrics should not escape scrutiny but neither should they be dismissed entirely without perspective on the mindset he possesses or the world of hip-hop in which they were bred. An unrestrained "faggot" is refreshing after all the veiled niceties about "being yourself". And if that doesn't satisfy you, think of it this way: Amount of known cross-state killing sprees inspired by ICP: 1 Amount inspired by OFWGKTA: 0

BRICK SQUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## Larry (Sep 11, 2011)

This thread is REALLY lacking a tl;dr.

Anyway, since my current and recent avatars have been album covers of OFWGKTA, I automatically favor this thread.

By the way, Odd Future is getting their own TV show, which will air on Adult Swim.


----------



## Rouz (Sep 11, 2011)

His cooking equipment is over priced!!! Although his food looks amazing.


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Sep 11, 2011)

Larry said:


> This thread is REALLY lacking a tl;dr.



[real talk]Tyler is realer than Gaga or Katy[/real talk]




Rouz said:


> His cooking equipment is over priced!!! Although his food looks amazing.



EATIN SHIT w/FLOCKA









POW POW POW POW


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 11, 2011)

You aren't the real Waka Flocka Flame right?


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 11, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> You aren't the real Waka Flocka Flame right?


actually....


----------



## chapels (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah that's waka


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 12, 2011)

golf wang


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 12, 2011)

wow uhhh MF Doom ftw.

also




Hateful Bitch said:


> golf wang


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Sep 13, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> golf wang


 


Antonin Scalia said:


> wow uhhh MF Doom ftw.
> 
> also



Great dialogue y'all! I'm actually in talks with MTV Press for a book.



It's called _Ass Milk: Odd Future's Potent Brew_



ALL I DO IS GET BRAINS, YOU CAN CALL ME PINKY


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Sep 13, 2011)

BOWBOWBOWBOWBOWBOWBOW


----------



## Slend (Sep 13, 2011)

ofwgkta is enjoyed primarily by dick-riding hipster's & it's fucking sad b/c some of the songs are genuinely good but most of their fans are whitebread suburban english majors who can't imagine that their songs are anything other than perfect sublime genius
but maybe i should tell you how i really feel


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Sep 13, 2011)

Slend said:


> ofwgkta is enjoyed primarily by dick-riding hipster's & it's fucking sad b/c some of the songs are genuinely good but most of their fans are whitebread suburban english majors who can't imagine that their songs are anything other than perfect sublime genius
> but maybe i should tell you how i really feel


 
aw shit


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 13, 2011)

SORRY ABOUT UR CRAP RAPPER DOG ps. based god


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Sep 13, 2011)

yall niggas sleepin on mac millers fo real


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 13, 2011)

Thread needs moar Rhymesayers.


----------



## chapels (Sep 13, 2011)

fat waka flocka made me want to look up what's really good with this dude's meals but this was what i ended up finding and i cant say im less than satisfied
[yt]wl-NRROui6k[/yt]


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Sep 13, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Thread needs moar Rhymesayers.



LAAAAAYYYYDEEEEESSSSS ANNNNNNNNNN GENNNNNNNNNLLLLEEEMEEEEENNNNNN

THE WHITE

DAVE 

CHAAAAAAAAPPPPPEEEEEELLLLLLEEEEEEEEEE

really though get out



Slend said:


> ofwgkta is enjoyed primarily by dick-riding hipster's & it's fucking sad b/c some of the songs are genuinely good but most of their fans are whitebread suburban english majors who can't imagine that their songs are anything other than perfect sublime genius
> but maybe i should tell you how i really feel



You'd think everyone would have heard Brotha Lynch Hung 




> heh kid cudi?? sorry, i listen to intelligent underground hip-hop like immortal technique and madvillain. i doubt you'd "get" them





FLOCKA (FLOCKA)


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 13, 2011)

Waka Flocka Flame said:
			
		

> really though get out



Haters gonna' hate.

Also you can't touch Bobby Digital.

[yt]tuOgxG32IJY[/yt]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 13, 2011)

Waka Flocka Flame said:


> madvillain


villain hold a mike like he's mean and his tummy hurt clean pair ripped jeans and a bummy shirt wondering would you clap your hands if he was friendly






D O O M (all capitals no trick spelling)


----------



## Aden (Sep 13, 2011)

This thread has probably the highest percentage of uncapitalized sentences compared to the rest of the forum
just something I noticed
carry on


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 13, 2011)

Aden said:


> This thread has probably the highest percentage of uncapitalized sentences compared to the rest of the forum
> just something I noticed
> carry on


_





Whites_


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Sep 13, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Haters gonna' hate.
> 
> Also you can't touch Bobby Digital



Okay, yes we get it you listen to rap please talk about Wolf Gang or leave 

This is not a hard concept.

Essentially what you did was stumble upon a group of nerds discussing Star Trek novels and yell out "HEY YOU GUYS READ STEINBECK HE'S GREAT" and then farted leaving a big stinky mark upon the whole event


That's you

Fart Mane



Aden said:


> This thread has probably the highest percentage of uncapitalized sentences compared to the rest of the forum
> just something I noticed
> carry on



Surprisingly, this thread has one of the lowest percentage of off-topic or otherwise "shit" posts despite your valiant efforts



Antonin Scalia said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[earlycuyler-jones]YOU CHALKY DEVVVVIIIILLLLLLLLLL[/earlycuyler-jones]



POW POW NIGGA PUT YOU ON A MILK CARTON


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 14, 2011)

Waka Flocka Flame said:
			
		

> Essentially what you did was stumble upon a group of nerds discussing Star Trek novels and yell out "HEY YOU GUYS READ STEINBECK HE'S GREAT" and then farted leaving a big stinky mark upon the whole event



Essentially what I stumbled on was a thread speaking an awful lot about Tyler, The Creator when in reality the only black guy named Tyler who matters lives over at the House of Payne.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 14, 2011)

What the shit is this.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi there, LB.


----------



## Aden (Sep 14, 2011)

Waka Flocka Flame said:


> Surprisingly, this thread has one of the lowest percentage of off-topic or otherwise "shit" posts despite your valiant efforts



That's not carrying on at all

Though the fact that a popular artist not toning himself down actually merits special mention is kind of a sad commentary on the current state of affairs of this whole scene

OBLIGATORY GIANT-ASS TEXT



Exunod said:


> Hi there, LB.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 14, 2011)

Do you think he's trying to be a special snowflake because he's using custom text?

OH HEY LOOK I'M USING BIG FONT TO MAKE MYSELF GET MY POINT ACROSS EVERY SINGLE TIME!

@OP: Look, nobody gives a shit about your large text, just reply without it OK?


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Sep 14, 2011)

Glaice said:


> @OP: Look, nobody gives a shit about your large text, just reply without it OK?



You're a cutie patootie-toot

Can I peepee in your diapee? ^^


Tflocka:I hope someone is counting the number of times ace tells people to suck pimple covered genitals (2)


I GOT 3 JOBS
STUNT
STUNT
STUNT
STUNT


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 14, 2011)

Imagine a world where rappers use good beats
[video=youtube;HZ_MYIljuIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ_MYIljuIs[/video]
imagine....


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Sep 14, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Do you think he's trying to be a special snowflake because he's using custom text?
> 
> OH HEY LOOK I'M USING BIG FONT TO MAKE MYSELF GET MY POINT ACROSS EVERY SINGLE TIME!
> 
> @OP: Look, nobody gives a shit about your large text, just reply without it OK?



Hey hey dont you have some faggy music to scoff to?


----------



## Larry (Sep 14, 2011)

_*(What you think of Hayley Williams?) Fuck her, Wolf Haley robbing 'em
I'll crash that fucking airplane that that faggot nigga B.o.B is in
And stab Bruno Mars in his goddamn esophagus
And won't stop until the cops come in*_


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Sep 15, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Imagine a world where rappers use good beats
> 
> imagine....



You bring up a good point you crypto-corporatist 

Even the music is as far and wide as you can get. 

Wolf Haley's beats are stark and heavily in debt to The Neptunes, a return to innocence
Most pop songstresses are pitted against tracks that sound like the worst parts of Eurotrance having a baby. What Daniel Barrow, in his article for The Quietus, calls "the soar" is what makes these ladies' hollow gestures all the more insulting. The entire song is accessory apart from the nauseatingly saccharine chorus. In uncertain times, people, like cattle, must be briskly shafted along the production line to the kill floor (the climax of the night when you wet yourself after too many Bud Ices and spit up on the floormat of your 2001 Mazda Miata)

Dat Ass has a good beat
Listen to Dat Ass
R.I.P. Earl "Big Lips" Sweatshirt



HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Hey hey dont you have some faggy music to scoff to?



Now now I am sorry I engaged in the first place. Chris is a promising young man who assumes the character of "Internet hardass" to protect from bullies haranguing what is underneath all the gnarled flesh, a genuinely sweet & caring guy. Just as Tim arrived, embarrassingly earnest (much like Rilvor, or should I say spirit_wolf) and quickly took the opposite tack, assuming the position of jaded anthropomorph enthusiast (also like Rilvor, his posting should lapse into futile attempts at recapturing teenage glory days any month now) Or like Term, whatever his real name is (Tom) was a refugee from deviant art who only wanted comments on his StarFox fan fiction but somehow warmed to the colorful cast of characters that populate this place 



I suppose at the heart of it all, we're _all_ just cuddly bunches of fluff

And in deference to his request I shall only say that if you disrespect me I will put you in that picture frame


UNH


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2011)

Waka Flocka Flame said:


> embarrassingly earnest...and quickly took the opposite tack, assuming the position of jaded anthropomorph enthusiast



Nah, more like a gradual decline over a few years. Perspective was gained, you could say, on the importance of a few things.
wait this too is off topic _what are we doing_


----------



## Slend (Sep 15, 2011)

*THIS AIN'T NO FUCKIN V TECH SHIT OR COLUMBINE BUT AFTER BOWLING I WENT HOME FOR SOME DAMN ADVENTURE TIME*


----------



## Slend (Sep 15, 2011)

also take this:
[video=youtube;Orlbo9WkZ2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Orlbo9WkZ2E[/video]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 15, 2011)

Waka Flocka Flame said:


> Now now I am sorry I engaged in the first place. Chris is a promising young man who assumes the character of "Internet hardass" to protect from bullies haranguing what is underneath all the gnarled flesh, a genuinely sweet & caring guy. Just as Tim arrived, embarrassingly earnest (much like Rilvor, or should I say spirit_wolf) and quickly took the opposite tack, assuming the position of jaded anthropomorph enthusiast (also like Rilvor, his posting should lapse into futile attempts at recapturing teenage glory days any month now) Or like Term, whatever his real name is (Tom) was a refugee from deviant art who only wanted comments on his StarFox fan fiction but somehow warmed to the colorful cast of characters that populate this place
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quotin this because damn son


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Sep 15, 2011)

Waka Flocka Flame said:


> You bring up a good point you crypto-corporatist
> 
> Even the music is as far and wide as you can get.
> 
> ...


 

dam


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 15, 2011)

I need a rapper to do a postmodern analysis on.  DON'T FAIL ME THREAD


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 16, 2011)

Dr TC for best character

I wish Tyler's dad had more character development though, his story is so one-sided!!


----------



## Slend (Sep 16, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> I need a rapper to do a postmodern analysis on.  DON'T FAIL ME THREAD



it is obviously gucci mane.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 16, 2011)

On January 4, 2011, A judge in the Superior Court of Georgiaâ€™s Fulton County ordered rapper Gucci Mane to a psychiatric hospital, according to court documents. The documents reveal that his lawyers filed a Special Plea of Mental Incompetency on Dec. 27 arguing that he is unable â€œto go forward and/or intelligently participate in the probation revocation hearing.â€

Oh Gucci Mane, what would we do without you?


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 17, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Oh Gucci Mane, what would we do without you?


I'd have 58 less songs.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 18, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> I'd have 58 less songs.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 18, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


>


I can tell you put lots of thought and meaning into that post.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 18, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> I can tell you put lots of thought and meaning into that post.



thank for the compliment, I can  tell you did the same as I, putting a little bit of thought into each post, jsut like me, hey bye the way did u see last nights episode of two and a half men? I watched it alone/lonely because I am literally a man child+psoriasis...   life is care






Leafblower29


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Sep 22, 2011)

I had a dream that Tyler in a fright wig hovered around me freestyling and then the camera pushed in and he kissed me tenderly on the cheek while tears welled up in each of our eyes.

no homo though



Antonin Scalia said:


> I need a rapper to do a postmodern analysis on.  DON'T FAIL ME THREAD



Danny Brown

Look at this fine man and his hair:






He is the definition of intersectionality 

[yt]UmqU0dqZzAQ[/yt]

Equally adept at smoking a Newport _and_ covering Too $hort

I'd just like to run my fingers through that mane




no homo




GOT MY MONEY IN THE WINDOW JUST TO FRONT


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 22, 2011)

Glaice said:


> What the shit is this.



*IT'S TAPE* (_Wrap_ {rappers[rap music]})

Anyways on the subject of sick beats and shit 


[video=youtube;6oUx6wGCekM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oUx6wGCekM[/video]


[video=youtube;BgpySbKSSOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgpySbKSSOQ[/video]


----------

